# Aluminum molds - ok for M&P?



## ForTheDogs (Jan 10, 2016)

Just browsing lazily through the aisles, as one does, I happened across the tin/aluminum loaf loaf shaped pie tin things.

My mind starts whirring. Can these be used as molds for M&P? 

Has anyone ever used them before? If so, how did it work out? 

I just figured the wrinkles and contours may work really nicely for my soap.

What's the general opinion on this? Yes or no?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 11, 2016)

Aluminum is fine for MP as there's no lye for it to react with. CP and HP are another story.

I've never used those for molds, but I think you may be right about it being a neat mold. My only concern is how easily will the soap pop out, but with as cheap as those are, I say go for it! If the soap doesn't come out, you can always cut it off.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Jan 11, 2016)

hmlove1218 said:


> Aluminum is fine for MP as there's no lye for it to react with. CP and HP are another story.
> 
> I've never used those for molds, but I think you may be right about it being a neat mold. My only concern is how easily will the soap pop out, but with as cheap as those are, I say go for it! If the soap doesn't come out, you can always cut it off.



I think it was $2 for 3 molds/pans/etc.

I was simply going to peel away the aluminum and dispose of it. Not re-use it as though it were a silicone mold.

I think I may have to try. I just like the idea of unusual contours ans shapes, but didn't know if M&P would be ok.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 11, 2016)

Think "Dollar Store" when you're looking for those.

Just because I'm cheap.


----------



## Muskette (Jan 11, 2016)

I have used the small loaf ones for MP. They work fine, but will definitely be destroyed upon unmolding.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.

I'm going to have a play with them over the next day or two.


----------

